# If you are throwing your first party, or need help with your next, 13 Steps!



## wicKED weeKEnD

13 steps to throwing a wicked Halloween party!

http://wickedwaysproductions.blogspot.com/p/halloween-party-planning.html


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

Well done Wicked Weekend!!!


----------



## freudstein

very helpful link, not just for first-timers! It's filled with ideas, and makes an interesting read


----------



## Druidess

Bookmarked that one. Thanks for posting


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

BewitchingHalloween said:


> Well done Wicked Weekend!!!


Thank you so much


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

freudstein said:


> very helpful link, not just for first-timers! It's filled with ideas, and makes an interesting read


Thank you for that. I had hoped it would spark some ideas for the seasoned pros as well!


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD

Druidess said:


> Bookmarked that one. Thanks for posting


My Pleasure! Thanks for the support!


----------

